# Holz dauerhaft vor Erdfeuchte schützen



## Testpilot (8. Apr. 2009)

Hallo,

ich plane gerade den Bau meiner Filterkammer die es mir aus Platzgründen leider nicht erlaubt gemauert zu werden.
Das ganze Konstrukt wir die Maße 2,5l x 1,60b x 1,65h haben von dem in etwa 1 Meter im Erdreich verschwinden werden.
Ich habe mir vorgestellt OSB Platten für den Bau der Außenwände zu verwenden. Diese werden auf einem Rahmengestell aus 60er Kanthölzern geschraubt, welches zuvor erstellt wird.

Da OSB Platten die üble Eigenschaft haben im Erdreich zu verrotten muss ich mir etwas einfallen lassen diese dauerhaft vor der Erdfeuchte zu schützen.
Eine Folie halte ich für nicht sehr geeignet da sich an der kalten Folie Feuchtigkeit bilden kann die ich dort wo sie sich bildet nicht gebrauchen kann, sprich an der OSB-Platte  
Die Frage ist, ob mehrere über die Platte verteilte, meinet wegen, 5-10cm große Löcher, das Kondensat ableiten könnten?

Oder ist es möglich die OSB Platten mit Bitumen dauerhaft zu schützen?

Vorausetzung ist immer, dass das Konstrukt noch händisch bewegt werden können muss da ich es nicht in der Kammer,
sondern zuvor montieren und dann in die Grube einsetzen kann.

Habt ihr evtl noch nen Tipp?

Danke

Timo


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Holz dauerhaft vor Erdfeuchte schützen*

Hi Timo,

bei meinem Filterbau habe ich den *Notüberlaufkasten* grundiert + imprägniert + Isoliert mit Isoliergrund und dann mit Farbe gestrichen (alles von Bondex) + vorher auch alle mörglichen Risse mit Acryl gedichtet. Bisher ist alles ok, kein Regen eingedrungen, keine Risse durch Temperaturveränderungen usw.

Von Folie würd ich auch die Finger lassen, selbst mit Löchern bekommst Du das Kondensproblem nicht gelöst. Das einzige was mir da einfällt wäre das kostenintensive beschichten mit diesem Glasfaserzeuch, ich glaub Laminieren heißt das - ich hab hier im Forum letztes Jahr mal einen Filterbau mit Vortex und Sifi der dann auch in die Erde gebracht wurde gesehen. Das Grundkonstruckt von diesem waren ebenfalls OSB oder Spanplatten - vielleich hat ja noch einer den Link ? 

Ansonsten könntest du evtl. auch dieses mal austesten http://www.mem.de/produkte/trockene_haeuser/abdichtung_und_reparatur.html - Bitumen zeuch würd ich dir nicht empfehlen, mein Nachbar hat glaub ich jedes Jahr sein Regenwasserfass damit abgedichtet und sich nun endlich eins aus  PVC gekauft  - du kennst ja sicher die Problematik den Bitumenteichen als es damals noch keine Folie gab...


----------



## schilfgrün (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Holz dauerhaft vor Erdfeuchte schützen*

Hallo Timo,
Multiplexplatten, holzschutzimpärgniert, in Betumen geträngt und mit Bitumenbahnen ummantelt hält viele Jahre - ist zumindest meine Erfahrung- und abhängig von Deiner Bodenfeuchtigkeit!!!
Liebe Grüße - Ingo


----------



## Testpilot (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Holz dauerhaft vor Erdfeuchte schützen*

Hi Ihr Zwei,

ich kenne die Problematik mit Bitumenteichen nicht, wusste nicht einmal das es solche gibt bzw gab 

An Glasfaser hab ich auch schon gedacht aber ich denke da spielt das Gewicht dann wieder eine Rolle. Wie gesagt, dass Ganze soll noch, nach Möglichkeit, tragbar bleiben ..... ne besser gesagt es muss tragbar bleiben :beeten

Ich hatte mir schon überlegt das ganze mit gutem Holzschutz anzupinseln und dann einfach ne Dachpappe draufzupappen, ginge das?
Diese könnte ich auch gut unten überlappen lassen damit das Konstrukt nicht direkt im Erdreich steht, bzw keine Feuchte von unten in das Holz eindringen kann ....

EDIT

könnte man nicht evtl. dünne Styroporplatten als Drainage gegen das Holz kleben?


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Holz dauerhaft vor Erdfeuchte schützen*

Moin Timo, 

das mit den OSB Platten wird meiner Meinung nach keine Dauerhafte Lösung. 
Warum lässt Du nicht entweder nen Behälter aus PE Platten bauen oder nimmst einfach nen IBC ? 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Testpilot (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Holz dauerhaft vor Erdfeuchte schützen*

Hallo Wolf,

schau mal in meiner Signatur das letzte Bild auf der zweiten Seite.
Es geht um die Kammerwände nicht um den Bau eines Filters.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Holz dauerhaft vor Erdfeuchte schützen*

kannst du für uns mal in diesem Bild per Piant das darstellen was du bauen möchtest ?


----------



## Andreas P. (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Holz dauerhaft vor Erdfeuchte schützen*

Hallo,
also ich würde im Spritzwasserbereich und auch (oder vor allem) in der Erde kein Holz verwenden (OSB sowieso nicht), denn egal welchen Schutz du da drauf "schmierst", irgendwann gibt der auf.
Davon abgesehen gelangt das alles früher oder später in den Boden (Bitumen, Holzschutz...) was unserer Umwelt auch nicht besonders zuträglich ist.

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle Acrylglas oder Kömacell-Platten benutzen, die sind witterungsfest und können, in Verbindung mit Aluprofilen sauber zu einer stabilen, leichten Kiste gezimmert werden (ggf. lässt sich das Material auch Bohren und direkt verschrauben!).

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Testpilot (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Holz dauerhaft vor Erdfeuchte schützen*

Kömacell habe ich noch nie gehört. Dahingehend mach ich mich mal schlau

So in etwa sieht das nachher aus

Die roten Linien sind die Grundkonstruktion aus Kantholz welche später beplankt werden soll.
Die braunen Sprenkel zeigen wo später das Holz mit dem Erdreich kontakt haben wird.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Holz dauerhaft vor Erdfeuchte schützen*

Hab das grad noch gesehen: http://www.lidl.de/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_de/hs.xsl/index_70407.htm?detail=extensive

soll ja auf fast allen untergründen halten, aber ob es bei Temp. Veränderung im Winter auch so bleibt 

vielleicht wenn du vorher Panzervlies (wird bei 2k Bitumenzeuch eingearbeitet) drauftackerst ? Oder eben du schaust mal ob dieses 2 Komponenten Bitumenzeuch auch auf Holz halten würde, dadurch das die Wände ja außen sind und nicht mit dem Teichwasser in Kontakt kommen ist es ja auch nicht bedenklich für die Fischies und dieses 2k zeuch ist in verbindung mit dem panzervlies trotzdem noch flexibel und reißt nicht.

willst du denn noch ggf. eine styrodurdämmung außen anbauen ?


----------



## Andreas P. (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Holz dauerhaft vor Erdfeuchte schützen*

Ich nochmal 
zur Vollständigkeit vielleicht noch das hier:

Wenn schon Holzbaustoff dann wenigstens Siebdruckplatten (wie im Anhängerbau), die halten länger als alles andere, gibts in jedem Baumarkt.

Aus dem Allgäu, Andreas


----------



## Testpilot (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Holz dauerhaft vor Erdfeuchte schützen*

Hi 

ja an diese Holzplatten aus dem Anhängerbau hatte ich auch schon gedacht.
Die Sind ja nun echt unverwüstlich....

Der erste Link von Ralf ist auch nicht uninteressant. 
Das ganze Kombiniert könnte evtl schon was bringen.

Nein, ich hatte eigentlich nicht vor eine Dämmung davor zu bauen.
DAs war nur eine Idee gegen die Feuchtigkeit, mach man ja bei Kellerwänden auch so


----------



## schrope (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Holz dauerhaft vor Erdfeuchte schützen*

Hallo!

Sag mal, verstehe ich das richtig und du willst deine Filterkammer nur aus Mangel an Platz mir Holz auskleiden?

Wir reden doch von dieser Filter kammer, oder? 






Da hast du doch reichlich Platz! Ich würde an deiner Stelle bis zur Oberkante deiner Terasse die Wände aus Beton gießen und gut is. Bevor du dir all die teuren Holzplatten und Mittelchen kaufst die du nach einem Jahr alle wieder erneut aufbringen musst.....
Du brauchst doch auch nicht mehr als eine 5cm Wand machen, reicht doch für diesen Zweck.

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Olli.P (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Holz dauerhaft vor Erdfeuchte schützen*

Hi,

also da muss ich dem Peter recht geben... 

Da könnte man z.B. auch einen Vollstein in NF aus Hartbrandklinker nehmen und den dann hochkant aufmauern....


----------



## Testpilot (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Holz dauerhaft vor Erdfeuchte schützen*

Hmmm ja so hatte ich es mir eigentlich gedacht.

Wie gießt man den so etwas?
Einfach "nur" eine Verschalung auf der Innenseite, 6cm Luft zum Erdreich und reinlaufen lassen???


----------



## schrope (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Holz dauerhaft vor Erdfeuchte schützen*

Hi!

Bodenplatte gießen und dann ~6cm weg vom Erdreich Verschalung machen, entweder alte Holzbretter, oder du borgst dir Schaltafeln beim Baumarkt aus. Auf gute Verstrebung achten!!!

Dann holst du dir die schwächsten Eisenmatten, die stellst du ca. mittig hinein und dann rein mit dem Beton. Rütteln nicht vergessen! (Mit dem Hammer gegen die Verschalung schlagen bis das wasser aufschwimmt, bei den Kanten vor allem)
Wenn du willst kannst du auch Dichtmittel kaufen und beim Betonmischen hinzugeben. Dann ist das ganze auch noch wasserdicht.

Achja, die Eisenmatten auch bei der Bodenplatte nicht vergessen!

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Testpilot (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Holz dauerhaft vor Erdfeuchte schützen*

Muss da zwingend eine Bodenplatte rein??
Kann man das auch in "Etappen" gießen, sprich alle zwei Tage so 40 cm?


----------



## schrope (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Holz dauerhaft vor Erdfeuchte schützen*

Bodenplatte, naja....
oben wo du schon die Platten gelegt hast brauchst du sicher keine mehr, aber ist unten nicht noch Erdboden? 
Ist doch keine Hexerei wenn du da für die Minifläche eine Bodenplatte machst?!
Ich würde in der Filterkammer keine Erdflächen lassen, das wird lustig fals einmal was überläuft oder ausläuft etc.....

In Etappen gießen? Prizipiell möglich, aber was soll das bringen? 

Wenn in Etappen dann nicht länger als einen Tag dazwischen, dann verbinden sich die Schicht besser miteinander. Aussehen wird es halt nicht so schön, siehe bei mir, da haben wir auch den oberen Ring später betoniert. 

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Klausile (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Holz dauerhaft vor Erdfeuchte schützen*

Hallo Testpilot,

es gibt auch die Möglichkeit das Gehäuse aus 6 oder 8 mm PVC Platten zu bauen. Das hält ewig, ist nicht teurer als die diversen Mittelchen die du für den Schutz den Holzes benötigst und es bleibt relativ leicht.
Die Verarbeitung ist auch denkbar einfach.

Im Net findest du einige Lieferanten dieser Platten, evtl auch in deiner Nähe, denn oft ist der Transport teurer als die Ware an sich.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Testpilot (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Holz dauerhaft vor Erdfeuchte schützen*

Hi Peter,
also Erdreich ist gut, der "Fussboden" besteht aus Kies, Mutterboden gibt es da nicht mehr. Sollte da mal etwas daneben gehen kann es eben sehr gut ablaufen darum dachte ich es so zu lassen, der Arbeit wegen wollte ich ihn nicht sparen. 

In Etappen, da ich die Mische in der Schiebkarre oder Bütt anmischen darf, hab leider keinen Baumischer und kenne auch niemanden der so etwas herum stehen hat. Aber irgendwie sieht es wirklich scheixxe aus  

Wie hast Du die Verschalung gemacht, einfach mit Brettern?

@ Klaus
Ne, Kunststoff fällt flach .. aber trotzdem danke!


----------



## Testpilot (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Holz dauerhaft vor Erdfeuchte schützen*

Also gut, Ihr habt mich überzeugt.
Habe heute Armierung gekauft und werde die Seitenwände aus Beton erstellen. Auf lange Sicht schein es mir am vernünftigsten zu sein, alles andere ist irgendwie halber kram, kostet genau so viel wenn nicht sogar noch mehr und hält nicht ewig.
Nächste Woche gehts los, brauch noch Schalbretter.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfestellung!!


----------



## schrope (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Holz dauerhaft vor Erdfeuchte schützen*

Hi!



			
				Testpilot schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hast Du die Verschalung gemacht, einfach mit Brettern?


Ja, wir haben wie auf den Bild zu sehen dort wo die Zugschieber sitzen die Verschalung mit Brettern gemacht, weil wir die großen Schaltafeln nicht zerschneiden wollten wegen der Rohrdurchlässe.
Sonst haben wir alles mit Schaltafeln gemacht.

Das du den Beton mit der Hand anrühren musst ist natürlich nicht so von vorteil, aber so viel brauchst du da eh nicht.

Dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß und Erfolg bei deinem Vorhaben, ist sicher die beste Entscheidung es so zu machen!

MfG,
Peter


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Holz dauerhaft vor Erdfeuchte schützen*

Hi Timo,

ich würde dir empfehlen bevor du die Bodenplatte gießt, da dicke baufolie drunter zu machen + die seiten hochstehen zu lassen (also wie bei der Folienverlegung beim Teich  und dann erst darin den Beton zu kippen.

Von der Körnigkeit finde ich den Estrichbeton (hellbraun mit grünem dicken strick) von Hornb*ch am besten gereignet.

Kauf dir da am besten gleich noch nen 20L Baukübel und nen größen Rührstab(blau) - nicht den Roten, der ist für Farbe. Den kannste in die Bohrmaschiene stecken und dann wuderbar Eimer für Eimer Beton anmischen.

Am besten wäre es wenn du noch einen kumpel hättest, der eine mischt (mit 2 od. 3 Eimern) der andere kippt.

Ganz wichtig ist das Du die Betonierfläche beschattest damit der Beton nicht zu schnell austrocknet.

Als Schalbretter könntest du nachdem die Bodenplatte fertig ist 2 x OSB Platten nehmen und mit 2 Balken gegenseitig abstützen (also Bretter senkrecht, Balken waagerecht)


----------



## Testpilot (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Holz dauerhaft vor Erdfeuchte schützen*

Habe mir die Schalbretter mal im Baumarkt angesehen, Fände es auch schade die zerschneiden zu müssen zumal bei 8€ Stückpreis, aber da lasse ich mir noch was einfallen. 

Habe gestern den Ringanker für den Pflanzenfilter fertigsgestellt, auch alles von Hand angemischt, vom Aufwand her ging es eigentlich, vom Muskelkater mal abgesehen :smoki

Folie mach ich unter den Estrich, die hab ich auch noch vom Hausbau liegen


----------

